# ZMA + Tribulus= Herbal Anabolic Steriod?



## Atiq (Mar 9, 2009)

What is ZMA and what does it do for the body?

What is Tribulus and what does it do for the body?

If both ZMA & Tribulus were taken at the same time, how would this effect my body in growth and gains?

The only reason why i'm asking is because a health food retailer in my home town said 'its as close as your going to get to a anabolic Steriod but in herbal form'

Sorry the for naive question as I am new to bodybuilding - Thanks


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

It amazes me how people can use google to find this site, but cant use it to research a specific question, its not hard,please read up on both ZMA and Tribulus terrestris by using google, even wiki has stuff on both:

Tribulus terrestris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMA_(supplement)

If after researching both, you find you still have questions dont hesitate to ask, but be more specific.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Salmina

Don't know what ZMA does for you but one thing is for sure, whenever anyone tells you that any herbal including testosterone is same, better or near as good as steroids are bullsh1t1ng you and just want you to spend your cash in their shop. You can now go back to that stupid shop and tell the shop retailer that the great Akalatengo has told you to tell him to p1ss 0ff.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm using ZMA just now and am markedlt hornier than I was before I started on it so it's doing something right.


----------



## ant (Mar 31, 2011)

ZMA has also been known to give people a good nights sleep, with some vivid dreams too. People that may wake up in the night have tried ZMA and it has worked.. from reviews i have seen.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been taking zma and tribulas for 2wks and I keep waking up in the middle of the night with a massive boner!..it defo works...lol


----------

